# Just wanted to share...



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I finally got some time lately to start shaving down my goats for new photos. So yesterday I started with my three yearling bucks...got them shaved down and set up for new pics.

These guys are all just right over a year old. I'm really happy with how they look so far. I think all of them could use more width and body capacity, but I have high hopes that will come in time. Can't wait to try them out on a few does this upcoming breeding season. Anyway...just wanted to share! :wink: :greengrin:

*Rockstar*...
















*Tom*...
















*Heavy*...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice looking boys! LOVE that brisket on Rockstar!! :thumb:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow. Are three look great! Can't wait to see their kids!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Rockstar should come home with me......yes he should.......They are all very great looking! Are they out of your own does and bucks?
Beautiful boys!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks guys.  The two gold ones I bred. The chocolate/white is from a doe I purchased bred from Poppy Patch Farm. :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very Nice! I'm so embarrassed with the shave job I gave my goats... also broke 2 teeth off my new blade! Hope I get better at it!
Nice looking guys! 2 beards and one "goatie"!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice......... :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. And yes, milk and honey....the little chocolate buck doesn't have much of a beard going there. :laugh: And don't worry about the shaving...you'll get better. You can see on the light creme buck I had a heck of a time trying to get him to hold still for shaving...not to mention I haven't shaved anything down since last fall. :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I LOVE Rockstar!!!  :drool: What a beauty!  Can't wait to see the kids from them!! :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you...i'm excited too! :stars:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

They are all very nice!


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

mmm hmmm hmmm hubba hubba!! :lovey:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Great looking boys!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Ooooh!! What pretty boys! Congrats on having them in your herd! :thumb: I have to say though, I think I like Tom the best.... :greengrin:


----------

